

From Erratic to Effective: The Story Behind the Zapier Blog in 2013 - pg
https://zapier.com/blog/erratic-effective-story-behind-zapier-blog-2013/

======
alabut
The one on managing a remote team is still my personal favorite, 6 months
later:

[https://zapier.com/blog/how-manage-remote-team/](https://zapier.com/blog/how-
manage-remote-team/)

It's a great primer on workflow in general, not just remote teams. I must've
referred to it a dozen times at my previous gig and kept trying to model our
process after theirs when I decided to just join the real thing instead.

